# Helmet wind noise



## kapu902 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have searched the forums on this topic. 

Beyond aero helmets (too hot) things that clip on your ears (debatable) or on your helmet straps (also debatable) has anyone found a helmet that has less wind noise? My current helmet is a Bell Sweep.

It seems that there might be a design that works better to make the air pass over your ear. It could also be the vents are forcing air into my ears. My average speed is 25-30 kph which is enough to create turbulence around my ears, I am not a speed demon but I do notice the noise.


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

I attribute it to speed, the helmet isn't so much making the noise as is the air rushing past you. As far as options, I am not sure you will find any really suitible short of covering your ears in some way. This will take away from your ability to hear tho. Maybe if its a extreme nuisance to you, you could try some cotton or ear plugs. When i was in construction we had a foam type ear plug that would allow dampen the noise around you but not enough that you couldn't hear a car or something coming up behind you.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Try putting on a helmet cover, even if the temps are too warm. Do this as a test just to eliminate the helmet or vents as the cause of the turbulence.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Post the question in the Lounge. I know at least one person that has those helmet strap things, and he might answer. Maybe.

Of course, you'll also get a bunch of non-productive answers, but that's just part of the fun....


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

holy cow, kapu! thanks so much for asking this. 

i swear to God...i've been thinking about asking about this for a couple of days, as the wind noise absolutely drives me effing nuts. i haven't asked because i was afraid that this would be just tooooooooo stupid of a question. 

great to see that it's NOT just me. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Unless you are riding under like 10mph you are going to get win noise. Some helmets are better than others. I have worn the Bell Sweep and Bolt, the Giro Ionos and now the Specialized prevail. So far the quietest was the Volt, I also sweat the most in the helmet. The noisiest was the Ionos and it drove me crazy. The best compromise has be the Prevail. 

I would say wear headphones but I will get to much crap for that.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Have you made sure it is not your straps flapping in the breeze in front of your ear?
I have had Sweeps in the past and they were excellent helmets.
Never noticed excessive noise from them (unlike my previous Specialized Decibel).
Sunglass arms over the straps holds the straps in even closer and reduces wind noise even more.


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

I turn my head about 20-30° to reduce wind noise when talking or listening to someone on a ride. However, this probably isn't a good technique for long conversations or watching where you're going.

FWIW, I also use a Sweep and Sweep XC.

Maybe you could zip-tie some fairings to your sunglass arms, or possibly switch to one of these:


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

No big issues for me with a Prevail helmet...but they're all about the same. More wind issues/ noise with wheel sets actually. Nevertheless a fact of riding at greater speed as well as dealing with variable wind direction and speed. Cure, ride with a good tailwind always...everything improves


----------



## kapu902 (Apr 7, 2010)

I will try always riding with a tailwind until the perfect helmet comes along.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*It's not the helmet*



kapu902 said:


> I have searched the forums on this topic.
> 
> Beyond aero helmets (too hot) things that clip on your ears (debatable) or on your helmet straps (also debatable) has anyone found a helmet that has less wind noise? My current helmet is a Bell Sweep.
> 
> It seems that there might be a design that works better to make the air pass over your ear. It could also be the vents are forcing air into my ears. My average speed is 25-30 kph which is enough to create turbulence around my ears, I am not a speed demon but I do notice the noise.


The noise is coming from the air passing the helmet straps, not from the helmet itself. Even if you ride without a helmet you will get significant wind noise. Your best bet is to put a twist in the leading edge strap that is in front of your ear. This cuts noise significantly.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

I put a piece of foam on the strap that goes in front of the ear. Either strap it with Velcro or stitch it on. It cuts down the wind noise significantly.


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

*Helping with wind noise*

Two ways to do it and both work on the same principle of getting the wind to flow around the ear.

1) Slipstreamz spoilers for your helmet straps. They look and feel cheap, but they do work. 

Slipstreamz - Products - The Spoiler

2) You see the clear tube the racer is drinking water from? Cut two pieces of the tube to about ear length. Then cut the tube lengthwise and slip your forward strap through the tube. Put on your helmet clip the strap together and position the tube in front of your ear. This forces the wind away from your ears and dramatically reduces the wind noise...The bonus is that since you use a clear tube they aren't too noticeable.


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> The noise is coming from the air passing the helmet straps, not from the helmet itself.


This is correct, I taped my straps to the top of my helmet and it eliminated the wind noise. It's also why I rarely wear a helmet. ut: yeah I know blah blah woof woof. I'd rather hear cars than wind and musak ain't the answer. twisting the straps sounds like a good idea I'll certainly give it a try.
thanks for the tip :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Ride uphill more. I average like 7 mph for the first 3/4 of my ride. On the way down - scream! (It's actually really fun.)


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I wear foam ear plugs, and I have two mirrors on my helmet.

Foam Ear Plugs Hearing Protection | Moldex-Metric, Inc. | Hearing Protection and Respiratory Protection


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

heyanna
If you need your 10 posts there is an actual thread for that rather than posting nonsense here.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

The fastest I have ever been is 71 mph. At that speed wind rush was not a problem. Survival, on the other hand...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

For me, all the wind noise is caused by air going past the ears. Except for the straps, a normal cycling helmet has no effect on wind noise. The straps can add a bit of noise, especially if held out by eyeglass temples passing underneath them. Wear glasses outside of the straps for this reason.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

kapu902 said:


> I will try always riding with a tailwind until the perfect helmet comes along.


There's a tail wind?


----------



## kapu902 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was thinking of that exact idea. I'll try it. Too bad I am weeks away from riding outside. Not much wind on the trainer.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

IMO...Giro and Bell are both semi loud wind noise helmets. I have a bell, had an Ionos. Now have a catlike whisper. The main difference is i can hear people in the group rides better with the catlike.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm amazed nobody has mentioned noise canceling head phones. Get yourself a pair of nice giant Skull Candy cans... Not only will wind roar be a thing of the past, but the dulcet tones of Nana Mouskouri will also be available to you.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

gordy748 said:


> I'm amazed nobody has mentioned noise canceling head phones. Get yourself a pair of nice giant Skull Candy cans... Not only will wind roar be a thing of the past, but the dulcet tones of Nana Mouskouri will also be available to you.


and here come the flames in 5432......


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

saf-t said:


> Post the question in the Lounge. I know at least one person that has those helmet strap things, and he might answer. Maybe.
> 
> Of course, you'll also get a bunch of non-productive answers, but that's just part of the fun....


hey....you talking about me?
I ordered the helmet strap things and in the 4 months that I used them, was unable to decide whether they helped or not. Then I crashed and shattered the helmet. I was unconvinced enough not to bother spending the 45 minutes taking them off and putting them on the new helmet. As luck would have it, the new helmet is WAY quieter than the old one (same manufacturer, different model and year (Giro))


----------



## kapu902 (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, which Giro model was quiet?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I got the Saros, and I didn't say it was quiet, i said it was quieter. I don't remember what the old one was


----------



## kapu902 (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought a Specialized Propero II. It has helped a lot but I still get a fair amount of noise. I'll play around with the straps.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think it's the straps because my doe's the same thing. I now have a Specialized helmet and it a lot quieter. Plus cooler.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

kapu902 said:


> I bought a Specialized Propero II. It has helped a lot but I still get a fair amount of noise. I'll play around with the straps.


I didn't see your post until I posted mine. That's the helmet I bought and I really like it. I did snug the straps up though. The little end that hangs down on the adjustment side, I sewed that down. I don't think that did anything for noise, but it made for a cleaner look.


----------



## cruisen (Nov 10, 2012)

It didn't matter if the helmet I wore was a full face or a 3/4 with a shield, the wind noise took all the enjoyment out of the ride. I got a pair of knee mounted wind deflectors that block the air that comes up under the windshield. Now I won't ride without them. You can find them at HYES, LLC


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

These'll quiet the wind noise with the added benefit of making your ears more aerodynamic.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

velodog said:


> These'll quiet the wind noise with the added benefit of making your ears more aerodynamic.


hell make your own, get some quick set expoxy, mix it up and have a friend pour it in your ears while you lay on your side!


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just jam my earbuds on full blast like a bike trail rider or jogger. To hades with everyone else!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I have sound level attenuating earplugs that I use for concerts. They simply lower the sound level about 75% still allowing you to hear what is around you. I have not used them for cycling yet, but perhaps my next ride.

Ear Plugs, Earphones, Earmuffs, White Noise Machines at Ear Plug Superstore!


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

They can't even make $500 motorcycle helmets that are quiet. So there is no way they can do it with bicycle helmets. 
The v shaped er6-i earphones work for me. You press them into your ears until the seal is complete and listen to music instead of wind.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Noises*



siclmn said:


> The v shaped er6-i earphones work for me. You press them into your ears until the seal is complete and listen to music instead of wind.


And that way all those annoying traffic noises are blocked out too. No need to hear cars coming up behind you, right?


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 24, 2012)

Great thread. I had this exact problem coming back from my ride today with good headwind. I'll try the helmet strap twist around the ear and keep the strap inside my sunglasses frame next time. Thanks


----------

